# I think i am too old for taekowando.



## iwishicould (Sep 18, 2015)

I am turning 29 this year. I always had this dream to learn taekowando. But never had a chance or enough courage to do that. When I was a kid I was fat so I always thought people gonna make fun of me. 
Anyways recently I have found the taekowando federation in my town.
I went there twice to watch them practice. And realized im too old for this.
Can I really learn taekowando ? 
 how long does it take to complete the course ? ( I meant black belt)


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 18, 2015)

You are only roo old of you choose to be. Why not try?  What do you have to lose?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kuniggety (Sep 18, 2015)

*And realized im too old for this. *No, you're not. A lot of people begin their training much older than you. I was about your age when I seriously got back into martial arts, although I did it for a couple of years as a kid.

*Can I really learn taekowando ?* Unless you have disabilities, which many people even learn to work around, then there is no reason you can't.

*how long does it take to complete the course ? ( I meant black belt)* Black belt, in most systems (TKD included) isn't completing the course... it's really the beginning of your study. It depends on the dojang and how much time you put into it but it's usually in the 3-5 year range.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 18, 2015)

First, welcome to Martial Talk.  In regards to your question, what you are facing is your own defeatism.  Only you can overcome it.  I was 46 when I began studying Hapkido.  I have tested to 2nd Dan, and studied to 3rd Dan.  At 29 you are just a youngster. 

If you are still overweight, that is something you will need to work on.  A dojang is a good place to start (as well as a doctor).  I can't promise other students won't laugh at you, or complain about you, but most will not in a good dojang.  If you have a goal and are working towards it, and they can't accommodate to that, don't give them any more thought.  You are actually showing more initiative than they are, and just need to keep it up.


----------



## crazydiamond (Sep 18, 2015)

I can't comment on TKD, but you are still young. I started in a "MMA style" system last year at age 49. We have a wide range of students in the adult class from 15-58. I had been thinking about starting earlier at age 45, but focused on getting in shape before hand - including weightlifting, yoga, and light jogging. These routines helped me considerably before starting.  The biggest issue I face being older is when we have movements which take you down to the mat - but even there we have younger folks with back issues and the instructors offer various "move modifiers" to limit injuries or accommodate different students limitation. If I am hurting or injured or have issues doing something fully - I talk or send an email to my instructors before class and they are very accommodating to me. You can do it.


----------



## evelbug (Sep 18, 2015)

I was in my mid thirties and i started taking TKD and playing hockey.  I'm 40 now and testing for my 1st dan next month.  I have found there is a mathematical constant of the universe.  If I as a 40 year old train like I'm 20 one day, I'll feel like I'm 60 the next.  It all averages out.


----------



## crazydiamond (Sep 18, 2015)

evelbug said:


> If I as a 40 year old train like I'm 20 one day, I'll feel like I'm 60 the next.  It all averages out.



Oh ya - there are those days where I feel like I am 25 or 30 (I am awesome!) - and then those days when I feel like 60 (WTF am I doing !). 

One additional thought -  is there a reason TKD or this particular school? I would look around and try or watch other schools or systems and class make up.


----------



## Flatfish (Sep 18, 2015)

I started TKD 2 years ago at 44, inflexible, stiff, old man hips and all. I will probably never be able to do the splits or kick as high as I want to but that does not keep me from enjoying what I do or improving. I competed in my first tournament last May.


----------



## The Great Gigsy (Sep 18, 2015)

Welcome to MT. Your never to old to learn something new. I started training JKD when I was 35. It may be a struggle in the beginning, but truthfully who wants to do something that isn't some what a challenge. I say if its always been a dream of yours follow Nike's and "just do it ".


----------



## TwentyThree (Sep 18, 2015)

I agree with the others - I started the martial arts at age 39.

That being said - there is no "complete the course" in any martial art. Black belt isn't the end of the journey.  It's really the beginning.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 18, 2015)

29? Too old?!?

Listen up, you young whippersnapper, you suckling babe, you snot-nosed kid, I don't want to hear any more of your bellyaching. You're in your athletic prime! Sign up for classes and start kicking.

Er ... or more diplomatically, what kuniggety said


----------



## lklawson (Sep 18, 2015)

iwishicould said:


> When I was a kid I was fat so I always thought people gonna make fun of me.


I tell kids this all the time: They'll make fun of you no matter what.  They just modify the mocking to fit the individual.



> I went there twice to watch them practice. And realized im too old for this.


No one has asked you this:  Why do you believe you're too old?



> Can I really learn taekowando ?


I dunno.  Can you?  Most people of average ability and competence can learn most physical and intellectual skills to average or better capability.  This includes everything from Welding to Physics to Martial Arts.  All it really takes is to be willing to put in the time and effort and to have competent instruction.  



> how long does it take to complete the course ? ( I meant black belt)


Who cares?  Or rather... let me skip ahead for you.  You eventually won't care.  If you ever are awarded the coveted "black belt" you'll spend the first day feeling grateful that the stress of the testing and practicing is over, the next week feeling a sense of accomplishment, and then the next realizing that the piece of black cloth holding your jacket closed isn't magic and that you have no more ability as a newly minted black belt than you did as a senior brown belt.  After some years, you'll have met a disheartening number of "black belts" who couldn't fight their way out of a wet paper bag if they were backed up by the Marine Corps.  You may even meet a few "black belts" under the age of 10.  You'll also meet some people who can fight really *WELL* but are either completely un-ranked or have very low ranks.  Then you'll realize that you don't give a crap about ranks but a person's skill is really freaking important to you.

Oh, and the answer is, "depending on you and any number of other variables, 3-7 years."

Check out post number 33 here: www.martialtalk.com/threads/the-newbie-guide-to-martial-arts-training-ver-2-6-by-jeff-pipkins.698/page-2

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 18, 2015)

I know guys who started taking MA in their 50s. Now they're scary old men with "old man strength".

Get off your **** and start kicking!


----------



## EddieCyrax (Sep 18, 2015)

Started MA at 40....

Give it a shot....


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Sep 18, 2015)

iwishicould said:


> I am turning 29 this year. I always had this dream to learn taekowando. But never had a chance or enough courage to do that. When I was a kid I was fat so I always thought people gonna make fun of me.
> Anyways recently I have found the taekowando federation in my town.
> I went there twice to watch them practice. And realized im too old for this.
> Can I really learn taekowando ?
> how long does it take to complete the course ? ( I meant black belt)



Okay - first, _*Tae Kwon Do*_ 

I start two months before turning 40 - 6 years and 3 months - you're _*NOT*_ too old (our dojang's oldest student is 86)

My Instructor always says the best time to start training is the day you start training

Yes - you _*CAN*_ learn Tae Kwon Do - the courage you need lives inside of you

The study of any Martial Art is not a 'course' - it's a journey - and it never ends


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 19, 2015)

iwishicould said:


> I am turning 29 this year.


The day when you have reached to your medicare age (65), you may find out that your

- jumping ability,
- kicking power,
- kicking flexibility,

will start to get worse. You may have hard time to perform your:

- flying side kick,
- jumping back hook kick,
- jumping back kick.

IMO, when you get older, it's easier to maintain your punching ability, throwing ability, ground game ability than to maintain your kicking ability.

But you will have another 36 years to worry about it.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 19, 2015)

This is what old people do with martial arts.  So now your age can't be an excuse.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 19, 2015)

Here's some more people who are way older than you.  These people move better than 40 year olds that I know.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 19, 2015)

iwishicould said:


> I am turning 29 this year. I always had this dream to learn taekowando. But never had a chance or enough courage to do that. When I was a kid I was fat so I always thought people gonna make fun of me.
> Anyways recently I have found the taekowando federation in my town.
> I went there twice to watch them practice. And realized im too old for this.



29 is old??? Well crap, I guess I'm screwed.
The picture in my avatar was taken when I was 52 (I think).
One of our students started when she was in her mid-60's. She is 72 now.
My wife was over 50 when she started.

What makes you think 29 is too old?



iwishicould said:


> Can I really learn taekowando ?
> how long does it take to complete the course ? ( I meant black belt)



How long it takes to get to 1st Dan varies widely from one school to another and from one person to another. In some schools, especially those that are heavily focused on the sport side of taekwondo, you can reach 1st Dan in a year or two. On the other hand, average time to 1st Dan in our school is more like 6-8 years.

But in no way does reaching 1st Dan mean you have completed anything.


----------



## tubby (Sep 19, 2015)

Started with my son when i was 38, 25 years after last training. I may never be as good as some people who trained from a younger age but im a better version of me than id be if I never started.


----------



## WaterGal (Sep 21, 2015)

Go for it!  When I was a color belt, one of my fellow color belt students started training in Taekwondo after retiring. He was in his 60s. One of our students (my fiance and I own a school) started in her late 40s and she'll probably be testing for her first dan black belt next year. 29 is definitely not too old to start.

You might not end up being as flexible as students who started at age 10.  And you are probably too old to become a international-level Taekwondo sparring champion competitor, which very few people would be able to do at any age.  But that's okay.  You can still get a lot of it, have a lot of fun, and get in good shape!


----------



## Langenschwert (Sep 21, 2015)

You're still a pup! I started HEMA at 31 and Judo at 41. Get on with it and start training!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 23, 2015)

iwishicould said:


> I am turning 29 this year. I always had this dream to learn taekowando. But never had a chance or enough courage to do that. When I was a kid I was fat so I always thought people gonna make fun of me.
> Anyways recently I have found the taekowando federation in my town.
> I went there twice to watch them practice. And realized im too old for this.
> Can I really learn taekowando ?
> how long does it take to complete the course ? ( I meant black belt)


The moment you realize you are too old, you just got old.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 23, 2015)

This is just another way of saying "I can't", if you think about it.
The minute you say "I can't", you're right.
Because you've just given yourself an excuse not to try.


----------



## skribs (Oct 9, 2015)

My parents are two of my students.  I'm 27.  You are not too old.


----------



## Marnetmar (Oct 11, 2015)

Take a look at this old fart, OP:


----------



## SamuraiMaster (Oct 17, 2015)

I've trained with guys 65+, 29 is nothing lol, most people just maybe have passed 1 or 2 grades by that age.


----------



## Finlay (Jan 8, 2016)

In a few years, you'll still be wanting to study taekwondo and you'll be older.

You have the opportunity now so take it


----------



## Buka (Jan 8, 2016)

Welcome to Martial Talk, bro.

Yeah, twenty nine is a little too old to start, you've probably heard how tough the thirties are.

Golf maybe?


----------



## mograph (Jan 14, 2016)

To the OP: I recommend you change your screen name to, maybe, "iknowican."


----------



## BamBamx8 (Jan 14, 2016)

iwishicould said:


> I am turning 29 this year. I always had this dream to learn taekowando. But never had a chance or enough courage to do that. When I was a kid I was fat so I always thought people gonna make fun of me.
> Anyways recently I have found the taekowando federation in my town.
> I went there twice to watch them practice. And realized im too old for this.
> Can I really learn taekowando ?
> how long does it take to complete the course ? ( I meant black belt)


I'm just started BJJ at 49.Keep at it,train hard and you will learn.I started Muay Thai at 44 and I considered myself every bit as fast as the younger guys.Everything starts in baby steps.


----------



## mdavidg (Jan 15, 2016)

You're joking, right? There's a woman who started learning TKD in her 60's and just tested for her second or 3rd dan. She's now in her 70's. If you're familiar with teeter you should look them up on youtube. They profiled her because she has one of their machines and so do I.  So please don't tell us you're too old. I have a friend in his 80's who started training in Okinawan Karate. No excuse.


----------



## Oldbear343 (Jun 30, 2017)

You are never too old.   if you have always wanted to do it,  start now!


----------



## Jenna (Jun 30, 2017)

The original post -and posters only post- being almost 2yr ago, I wonder did they decide to believe their own hype not to try at all despite the firm and sage advice? or are they so busy now almost 2yr into their MA practice that they have not time to be online talking talk about it? Hmmmm.. I wonder..


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 30, 2017)

iwishicould said:


> I am turning 29 this year. I always had this dream to learn taekowando. But never had a chance or enough courage to do that. When I was a kid I was fat so I always thought people gonna make fun of me.
> Anyways recently I have found the taekowando federation in my town.
> I went there twice to watch them practice. And realized im too old for this.
> Can I really learn taekowando ?
> how long does it take to complete the course ? ( I meant black belt)



29 is still youngin bro of course you can do Taekwondo just put your heart into it I started 35 at american kenpo karate and its feels good dont pay attention to what people think of you if they make fun of you thats there problem not yours and you have to prove them wrong just by keep practicing and keep training and you will do great and it will take 4 to 5 years to be a black belt it depense on you if you train and practice hard

I was born with learning im a slow learning but when it comes to karate im focus also im a member of black belt club and im also in the swat team in my karate school and soon ill be assitant instructor im a 3rd degree brown belt soon to be 2nd degree brown in december and ive been doing it almost 4 years


----------



## Hanshi (Jul 13, 2017)

This thread is old but just in case I'll go ahead and post my reply.

At the taekwondo school I go to a good friend and his wife train and have recently earned their black belts; he is 74 and his wife is 71.  Everyone can't do high kicks or jump high and do kicks but that's not what tkd is about.  You develop yourself and gain knowledge to your own potential.  The only opponent you HAVE to face is YOU.  Don't compare yourself to others; just have fun and learn.

One of my best black belts started training at my school in her mid 50s.  She's now in her late 70s and is 4th dan in aikido, 3rd in hapkido and 2nd in judo.  She eventually moved away to be near her daughter and still teaches judo at a nearby dojo.


----------

